# Anyone...?



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok, so Molly and I were running on a trail today at the spillway. This guy stopped me and asked where I got her from, I told him.. blah,blah,blah...

Anyway, he told me he use to breed apbt for 14 years. He went on to tell me that the color pattern she has is rare. He called it extreme piebald. 

I was pretty shocked considering I've seen a good bit of them that looks very similar to her. So I think he was full of bologna on that note!!


Anywayyy..
Does anyone have any "extreme piebald" pit bulls on here? Post a picture if you do, I'd like to see them as this is the was the first time I've ever heard someone call her this.

I mean, I know what piebald is. But what makes her EXTREME?


If anyone has any type of information regarding this please share!!!


Thanks


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

i think its called Piered? (sp)
















mind her swollen flower lol









this is her litter,
one little clone came out


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awww!! She's beautiful!!!

The puppies too!

See, she and Molly look pretty similar.

They're adorable!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

This is pup at about 5 months i think, her names Phee








and the pup close to the top is my baby girl Kyza RIP

Your girl is gorgeous, i love her build and conf. I havent seend many this colour


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Those puppies are adorable, I was wondering...what is piebald/piered?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Parti-Colour (Pied, Piebald) – Two colours that are in variegated patches, Ideally, the irregular patches of colour are well defined and cover the head as well as one-third of the body.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*I call it gorgeous.*










i want to smooch her for hours.


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel like such a noob. lol. I have owned like 10 pits over the course of my existence and have never herd of that term.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*the learning curve*



ImPeCcAbLePiT$ said:


> I feel like such a noob. lol. I have owned like 10 pits over the course of my existence and have never herd of that term.


happily you still embrace learning. Beautifull dogs too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is just a red nose with red/fawn patches. They are not rare or even uncommon. There are no rare colors in the APBT or Bully dogs.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> She is just a red nose with red/fawn patches. They are not rare or even uncommon. There are no rare colors in the APBT or Bully dogs.


AMEN and AMEN


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I figured that!

The only time I have even heard the term piebald is in horses or dachshunds lol.

So when he said extreme piebald I was curious as to what makes them extreme...

The thing that gets me is that Molly has a pink nose with black freckles. Does that still make her a red nose? lol Is that a stupid question?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The other pics the spots look red. If the spots on her nose are black then she is not a rednose, but if they are red/brown she is.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you!

Yes, the pictures posted above, those are red. Those are two completely different dogs.


But yeah, Molly has black spots. No hint of brown or red at all.


Still confused! What does this make her? Freckled nose with red/fawn patches?
or Butterfly nose?


----------

